# مشروع ( كاد كام )



## الحزين الغالي (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. 

اخبااركم ... 

المهم .. ابي .. اي تصميم بالماستر كام ..
يعن مشروع صغير حق قطعه ..

ابيه .. اسوي تقرير .. عن اي قطعه .. 
الي عنده لا يقصر .. والله واكوون له شااكر من قلبي


----------



## hanyamr1 (17 مايو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## عادلكومنت (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الكاد كام والهندسه العكسيه*

يا جماعه اى احد فى مصر محتاج يعمل برامج لاى منتج من الالف للياء انا تحت امرة
والتكافه بسيطه


----------



## القزيع (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المشاركه راقت الي


----------



## kamal ibra (18 مارس 2010)

fgththththt


----------



## kamal ibra (18 مارس 2010)

tytrytyty


----------

